# Unusual catch



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought you all might enjoy something a little different.

I set my baits in underwater brush and often end up snagged or having baits knocked off by brush. This year I had a bait become snagged and then eaten by a channel cat. I had no clicker movement because of the snag but evidently the channel cat later became a meal for a flathead.










9 out of 10 times a snagged bait is not a good thing


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

that's awesome! That happened to me one time with a yellow perch when a big largemouth bass ate it


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome pic.. thaats what memories are made of, other than catching record fish, things like that are all the more reasons to why i fish !! 
-


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I got the video of this fish for you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby: Guess you heard of a Terducken. Well, I guess you caught a Headchan.
Thanks for sharing with us. I rnjoyed the other videos also. Hope to be able to fish with you this coming year.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ron

I was thinking you should upgrade that avatar


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats awesome...... nice pic and video

Do you mind if I put that on my website ? I have a video collection I'd like to add that to.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy

All my fish are caught from public waters. I would prefer that all my images both photos and video were veiwed in venues that depict public fishing.

I would not like people believing that my fish come from paylakes or that my fish are typical of paylake results. I hope that everyone would respect my wishes. I have spent countless hours learning and developing techniques to catch trophy fish from public waters. I continue to expend long hours in pursuit of giant flathead and do not want that effort misrepresented.


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

OK but your videos are clearly from fishing the river..... I just don't see how they would be misrepresented but it's your decision.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Those aren't river fish.


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

thats one big lake then


----------

